# "Athlon X2 5000" Anyone seen this Proc before?



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

*Looks to be some kind of K10. The guy said he got it for around $400 HK thats $50 US.
Its 45nm I guess is some revision of the Denub*





http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc58/RRXX88/ivan/amd5000/SNC12124A.jpg




*Unlocked to 4 cores.*





*Its from a local fourm:
http://computer.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=10756073&extra=page=1*


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2009)

No! 1.080v with four cores at just over 2.8ghz is amazing!


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> No! 1.080v with four cores at just over 2.8ghz is amazing!


What can this be? Some new K10? 
Or some kind of revision.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 9, 2009)

Kuma/Agena are 65nm Phenom I based. I doubt AMD is using those cores anymore.

I think it's more likely these are cut back Phenom II parts until AMD transitions to their monolitic dualies. (ie get rid of failed Phenom II parts then introduce a new core)


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I guess I might rush out to buy th first batch that unlocks. 
$50 Quad will make me crap my pants


----------



## Polarman (Oct 9, 2009)

I say Photoshoped trickery.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Polarman said:


> I say Photoshoped trickery.


Not exactly sure about this.
At lease the package is real, a local store actually is selling these chips, and they are rated as low TDP parts.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

why do you keep editing pics to hide the........... gfx card i guess?


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> why do you keep editing pics to hide the........... gfx card i guess?


These pics are not mine, so I don't know.
The card seems to be a HD 5770 or something.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> These pics are not mine, so I don't know.
> The card seems to be a HD 5770 or something.





You know you pass way too much time jerking off on computer websites when you can recognize a video card by a small part of a rainbow in the corner of the box !!


----------



## enaher (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually noticed that 5000+ as a 45nm Dual Core, seemed like a typo at the time really interesting, why would they use the 5000+ again on a new core


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Only that it is not a 5000+ its a X2 5000.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 9, 2009)

Its a 939 socket its ans old model of athlon x2 if we base on that but on the box its different...strange


----------



## unibrow1990 (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103716&Tpk=athlon%205000


It's a 5000+ with some photoshopped screenshots making it look like something new.

EDIT: The box in the picture even shows "1 MB total cache" while the screenshots show 6 MB like a deneb.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 9, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> These pics are not mine, so I don't know.
> The card seems to be a HD 5770 or something.



The graphics is an HD5870. It is sitting at idle, which makes the clocks rather low.
But 2.8GHz at 1.08V is pretty nice for a "quad"


----------



## enaher (Oct 9, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Its a 939 socket its ans old model of athlon x2 if we base on that but on the box its different...strange



It's not the old 939, if I recall correctly modern am3 has also 939 pins, Newegg list this proc as Athlon x2 5000+ 2.2Ghz 1mb cache 45nm Dual Core, as I said before though it was nothing more than a typo but the OP has shown images of it Unlocked to a Quad with 6mb L3 cache so it might be a Deneb core, still rather curious the purpose of the naming and if the core derives from deneb.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah well it looks like a nice voltage but the lack of cache kinda ruines it, depends on what your using it for

i thought at first it was one of those X2 5000+ i used to have that were popular back for AM2

how can a 1mb cache cpu unlock to 6mb?


----------



## enaher (Oct 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah well it looks like a nice voltage but the lack of cache kinda ruines it, depends on what your using it for
> 
> i thought at first it was one of those X2 5000+ i used to have that were popular back for AM2
> 
> how can a 1mb cache cpu unlock to 6mb?



It's 512 kb per core and 6 of L3 cache as off lately not strange in amd land Athlon II X4 has 512 per core and some can unlock to a full deneb with 6mb of L3


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a new processor for sure, based of Deneb.

I believe they went with Athlon X2 5000 name because this is an AM2+ processor, meaning the DDR3 memory controller has been disabled.  The Athlon II processors are AM3 with the DDR3 memory controller enabled.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why would they make it am2+ when am3 is backward compatible, it would make no sense.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> Why would they make it am2+ when am3 is backward compatible, it would make no sense.



Same reason they did it with the Phenom II x4 940, because the DDR3 memory controller is defective.  So they disable it, and call it an AM2+ processor, since the only reason for AM3 is DDR3.  No DDR3 memory controller means, no AM3 support, so it would have to be an AM2+ processor.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

im looking at the box and it says 1.0mb total cache so wtf is going on


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103716&Tpk=athlon%205000
> 
> 
> It's a 5000+ with some photoshopped screenshots making it look like something new.
> ...


Funny enough, that newegg page you posted kind of proves that his chip exists.
It even says "Manufacturing Tech 45nm", find me a 45nm K8 then we are talking.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

wait would 1mb cache be 512bm each for the cores, 2 cores means 1mb

but what about the 6mb L3 where did that come from?


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2009)

Low TDP chips are supposed to be here right about at this time, so yes. I mean YES! If I can get a 1.1v PII 955, I will get one.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> im looking at the box and it says 1.0mb total cache so wtf is going on



It is simple.

A deneb has 512KB of L2 per core, and 6MB of shared L3 cache.  They disabled the L3 cache, and 2 cores.  Giving a dual-core processor, with 512KB of L2 per core, for a total of 1MB.

The screenshot in the first post, has the processor unlocked.  Which unlocks the 6MB of L3 cache and extra two core, and with those two cores come the 512KB per core.


----------



## enaher (Oct 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> wait would 1mb cache be 512bm each for the cores, 2 cores means 1mb
> 
> but what about the 6mb L3 where did that come from?



as I said the L3 probably disabled like in some Athlon II x4.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> wait would 1mb cache be 512bm each for the cores, 2 cores means 1mb
> 
> but what about the 6mb L3 where did that come from?


I will say its most likely be similar to those early X4 620s where they use a Denub, imagine they also shut down 2 core you get this.


----------



## enaher (Oct 9, 2009)

still rather nice proc you get it with a combo 785g MoBo, and you might get a really nice quad


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, after all you paid $50 for a dual, what can you expect?

It looks like these are basically leftover stocks of those AM2+ X4 920/940?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

if you unlock it then sweet find its like paying $50 for a full deneb Quad

its not a risk i would like to take but hell if it works for you thats amazing


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2009)

Probably nothing more than the old AM2 5000BE revamped LOL


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL...

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=

fake or unlocked cores?


----------



## r9 (Oct 9, 2009)

If it was 45nm should be called Athlon II. I would not buy that CPU.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 9, 2009)

The 5000 is 2.2ghz now WTF last time it was out wasn't it 2.7ghz I get the RATED stuff but 2.2ghz yuk, and are those pics real?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 9, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Probably nothing more than the old AM2 5000BE revamped LOL



No, no where near similar to the 5000BE.  This processor uses the new Phenom II architecture.



Namslas90 said:


> LOL...
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
> 
> fake or unlocked cores?



The screenshots in the original post show the processor after being unlocked.  It is definitely real.



r9 said:


> If it was 45nm should be called Athlon II. I would not buy that CPU.



I think AMD is trying to deferientiate the fact that this is only an AM2+ processor by going with the old Athlon X2 naming scheme.  Athlon II processors are AM3.



jmcslob said:


> The 5000 is 2.2ghz now WTF last time it was out wasn't it 2.7ghz I get the RATED stuff but 2.2ghz yuk, and are those pics real?



This thing at 2.2GHz should be about equal to the old Athlon X2 5000+ at 2.7GHz.  Clock for clock the new Phenom II(K10.5) architecture is better than the older Athlon64(K8) architecture.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 10, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> why do you keep editing pics to hide the........... gfx card i guess?


*


A Cheese Danish said:



			The graphics is an HD5870. It is sitting at idle, which makes the clocks rather low.
But 2.8GHz at 1.08V is pretty nice for a "quad"
		
Click to expand...

For everyone bitching about the GFX card.
*


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 10, 2009)

WHOA. Is that yours?? The CPU too? Sweet stuff.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 10, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> WHOA. Is that yours?? The CPU too? Sweet stuff.


Unfortunately no.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 10, 2009)

Aw. Whoever they belong to is pretty lucky/connected with AMD. Gots an unannounced CPU and GFX.


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2009)

Hm... strange


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> *
> 
> For everyone bitching about the GFX card.
> *
> ...



I wasn't bitching simply asking fyi


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> I wasn't bitching simply asking fyi



And I was simply stating by the clocks. Hm, looks like I was proven wrong 
My mistake


----------



## KainXS (Oct 12, 2009)

at a voltage that low with those clocks if they make one with a little more L2 cache i might switch to AMD over intel.


----------



## WSP (Mar 3, 2010)

got mine...
X2 5000 45nm unlocked to FX-5000 quad core
ufortunately, OC-ability were limited. I only managed 2.8ghz..can't pass 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1053584


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

WSP said:


> got mine...
> X2 5000 45nm unlocked to FX-5000 quad core
> ufortunately, OC-ability were limited. I only managed 2.8ghz..can't pass 3ghz
> 
> ...




I think with AMD overdrive you can adjust the clocks per core, so you could run the 2 extra cores at 2.8 and see if you can overclock the good ones further


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 3, 2010)

hey i remember this old thread twas like the guy got parts from the future then came back he had a 5770 and a unreleased cpu lucky.


----------

